# [Wet Thumb Forum]-looking for an air pump and water pump



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I am going to be settting up a fish room in the next couple months. I need some info on the basic hardware. I am looking for something that will not use up a lot of electricity and it is fairly quiet.

I am not sure how much air/water pump power I would need to power the room. What would be a way to calculate that?

water and air will be traveling 7ft vertically.
all of them would probably travel around 100 ft of piping total for all layers of the stand.

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I am going to be settting up a fish room in the next couple months. I need some info on the basic hardware. I am looking for something that will not use up a lot of electricity and it is fairly quiet.

I am not sure how much air/water pump power I would need to power the room. What would be a way to calculate that?

water and air will be traveling 7ft vertically.
all of them would probably travel around 100 ft of piping total for all layers of the stand.

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Might be helpful if you could provide the total(max) gallons you will have or the desired flow rates.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

For the amount of air your looking for, you may need to look at Hagen's "The Pump". Up here in Canada they were recently discontinued, and very expensive. You may find a small electric air compressor from Home Depot is a more realistic option. This is what many people around here do that do not want a central filtration system. Out of curiosity, why do you plan to do air and water? IMO a central filtration system using UV sterilization is a better option then UG/sponge filters.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I had considered going with central uv sterilization, but it isway too costly at the moment. I may use it in the future though.

James: max gallon of water? approx 1500 gallon.
traveling distance approx 80 ft total of pipes. 7 ft in the air. 40-50 sponge filter

same goes for water pumps as well 80ft of pipe.

There is a store near my place selling the pump @

model 20 for 318 c$
model 40 for 360 c$
model 80 for 480 c$ 
model 100 for 720 c$ 
model 200 for 990 c$

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website

[This message was edited by EDGE on Mon June 09 2003 at 08:22 PM.]


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Edge,

Like I said, seriously expensive. They are rated by number of 10gallon tanks they can power. However using them in our fish room, consider them closer to 1/4 of thier rating if using 1/2 pvc. The larger the diameter the pvc the lower the number of thanks they can do.

The UV sterilizer you would need for 1500g would depend on the purpose. You would want a higher wattage and slower flow rate for pathogens. I think you could run a 25W on this amount of water safely, if you use a good flow rate.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Define good flow rate. slow or fast?

I am setting up mainly for discus. Prefer to use air since they use up a lot of o2 at high temp

Not to mention the sump will have to be fairly large to compensate for the large amount of water. The water pump will have to be 3000 gph just to cycle the water twice in an hour.

How do I calculate how much power I would need from an air compressor for a 3/4" to 1" pipe?

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Air power I forget exactly how to calculate air power, but most people grab a air compressor, and connect a hose to the PVC, and the compressor will automatically keep the pressure to what ever you regulate it to. Look around the net and I am sure you will find someone with a setup you can look into.

IMO the best discus setup I ever saw did not even include filters, but a constant supply of fresh water being pumped into the system, and a constant supply leaving. Almost an open water system! This guy had discus the size of diner plates. He had about a 1000g system, maybe smaller and it looke dlike he turned over the water about 4 or 5 times a day, judging by the amount of RO water he had being produced. It was really neat. Albiet expensive!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

EDGE,

This is my local breeding supplier. I talked to Ghori, who has a fishroom w/ ~20x10G tank and some 2.5G, he using the smallest Model #LPH26 on all those tank. He mentioned that he still could used on few more tanks.

Linear Piston Air Compressors

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

The rating for hagen 'the pump' is similar as well. Both of them goes by how many stones a pump can handle. What I am not sure is the traveling distance in a 3/4" pvc pipe. I will need it to run around 80 ft of pipe or have it on 40 ft of pipe /w 3ft airline tube going to lower level stand.

I talked to the lfs the other day and he said 'the pump' is being replace by hagen 'high blow'. That is why the pump is discontinue.

I was thinking of the 24 hour system before, but I just can't find myself using this much water a day with the restriction of usage in the city.

How about water pump? How much gph would I need to power the water up 7+ ft in the air and through 80 ft of 3/4" pipe?

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't think you will be able to figure out how much air you need without some serious calculations. You would need to measure the volume of pipe, the volume of assorted air tubing, the rate of loss through the outlets, the pressure required to pump X deep in X tanks giving you total volume of air required in X amount of time. Then you would need to see the cf/mi of the assorted pumps, and pick one accordingly.

On the water side, pumps follow a linear graph. For exapmle. If you have X pump that does 1000gph with a maximum of 10ft head pressure, you would divide the gph into how many feet of head pressure the pump can do to give you the approx output at a certain height. For exapmle, the pump X I just spoke about, it would lose 100gph for every foot of head pressure. So iin your use it would do 300gph at 7ft. THis is straight up. Every elbow ect you have in line effects the rating too, slowing it down. Always buy bigger. Won;t hurt. Did I make sence?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks for your help Justin.

Which brand of water pump is more reliable and energy efficient currently out in the market?

I was thinking of the supreme mag drive 18.

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website

[This message was edited by EDGE on Sat June 14 2003 at 06:38 PM.]


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I got some pics taken today, I should have them up for you tommorow.

As far as reliable and energy efficient, how worried about noise are you?

Mag Drives are inexpesive. They work allright, but most people buy them cause they are inexpensive. If they are all you can afford, go for it. Better then a Rio powerhead.

Little giants are very reliable, and have good outputs, but they are loud.

Quiet Ones have very poor reliability, are kinda quiet and priced affordably.

Custom Sealife Velocity pumps are awesome. Great reliability, good outputs and dead silent, but you will pay a couple bucks more for them.

Eheim pumps are quiet, have ok outputs, but are larger in size for thier outputs then the other pumps, which make them more quiet then some of the others, but my god do they get stupid expensive for thier outputs. 

IMO your not going wrong with Eheim or Custom Sealife pumps. Dollar for gallon go for the Custom Sealife pumps. They are bulletproof, have great outputs and dead quiet, and won't cost a whole lot more then the rest of the pumps out there.

HTH


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I am not too worry about the noise. I am more concern with reliability, efficiency and high output.

If I remember correctly, custom sealife only goes up to 12xx gph. It is kind of low for my purpose. The setup will be feeding 40 tanks. There is a lots of branching off from the main pipe. From the main pipe it will breakoff at approx 3.5 ft and that will go off to 20 tanks. From the main pipe it will continue to 7 ft and goes off into another 20 tanks. I don't think there will be enough pressure to push it to the end of the 80 ft run if I go below 1600 gph

If I do go with the supreme mag drive, it would be model 28. better to have more power than not enough

As for air pump I figure in ml it will be 1.91 cm = 3/4 inch. 0.955 cm x 0.955 cm x 3.14 cm x 2438.4 cm (80 ft)
= 6982.98 ml. so approx 7 litre of air to fill the 3/4 inch pipe.

Am I correct on that? It has been along time since I done this type of calculation







.

add: If I get a pump that can push 70+ lpm, would be that approx enough to power the airstone? Is there something much more important I need to factor in the calculation?

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website

[This message was edited by EDGE on Sun June 15 2003 at 10:58 AM.]


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

On your air calculation, I need to figure out how to convert your measurements to the pumps ratings, which are cfm. Hmmmm

Your right on the water pumps. I think your gonna end up with a high output magdrive or a pool pump. Look into a pool pump though, more reliable and higher outputs. they make some noise though. I have a line on a guy who can get 3000gph pumps that draw less than one amp. I will get you more info if you want.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

How reliable and the price range of pool pump? I am not in the mood to spend 300+ on a pump and another 400+ for a blower

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Justin

Can you give me a few places in Vancouver with fairly good prices and selection for aquarium hardware (beside big als)?

Do you know of a store that carry regenerative blower?

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

As far as the prices availability, your going to have to look into it out there.

Other then Big Al's, the only other place that really carries a lot of stock is King Ed Pet Center. They are at Kingsway and Edmonds in Burnaby.

I don;t know of anystore that carries a regenerative blower


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Justin:

Are there any stores in the Burnaby area that carry 5+ lb co2 tank?

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I can get you a bottle for $90 taxes in. Beautiful red aluminum bottle with new valve ect.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I have a fairly new regulator and everything from a few month back. Just need to get a bottle with recent checkup. How many lbs is it?

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

5lbs. It will be fully certified.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

certified for how many years? Will it come as a full tank? Where do I get it refill?

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Cert for 5 years I believe. It will be full, as in your first fill is free. Costs $20 to fill it later, you can fill it at the same place you buy it.

You can find this place on the net, PM me for the name.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Justin:

Check you PM

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------

